# Bowl For My Daughter



## Kayakerjim (Apr 30, 2015)

A while back I was visiting my daughter & I noticed she had a bowl I made her on display. It was a practice bowl of popular I made when I first started turning bowls, nothing special. I thought if she is going to display my work I need to make her something better. This lidded walnut bowl is the results. Thanks for looking.
Jim

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kayakerjim (Apr 30, 2015)

Another view.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kayakerjim (Apr 30, 2015)

One more. How do you post multiple pics in the same thread?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice! Love the inlay. Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 30, 2015)

Really nice job!
Graybeard


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 30, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

Kayakerjim said:


> How do you post multiple pics in the same thread?



Just keep using the Upload a File until you've reached the limit (10 I think). 

Nice bowl.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice bowl Jim. The inlay color looks good with the walnut


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jim...that is fantastic looking!!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

That is some choice work.


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2015)

Jim, that is really nice! I'm sure she'll love it! Tony


----------



## CWS (May 1, 2015)

Looks good !


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 1, 2015)

Kayakerjim said:


> A while back I was visiting my daughter & I noticed she had a bowl I made her on display. It was a practice bowl of popular I made when I first started turning bowls, nothing special. I thought if she is going to display my work I need to make her something better. This lidded walnut bowl is the results. Thanks for looking.
> Jim
> View attachment 77470


I like the figured Walnut and the shape of the bowl. I think the inlay makes it even better.


----------



## GeorgeS (May 4, 2015)

Beautiful bowl, love the inlay!


----------

